
Show HN: BandcampFS – a hacky way to store your files on Bandcamp - tuxxy
https://github.com/tuxxy/BandcampFS
======
fiatjaf
If they offer free storage, ye shall give them some files to store.

------
Immortalin
Add support for FUSE

